# Has anyone ever used Blue dog food?



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am wanting to switch from Eukanuba and Royal Canin to Blue puppy food. I have been told to stay away from corn in dog food. This food seems good just wanted to know if anyone else has tried it? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> I am wanting to switch from Eukanuba and Royal Canin to Blue puppy food. I have been told to stay away from corn in dog food. This food seems good just wanted to know if anyone else has tried it? Thanks for your input.[/B]


I tried it a long time ago, and my boys didn't like it at all. They would pick out the good bits and leave the rest. I now feed Timberwolf, and all 3 of mine love it. There are a lot of flavors to choose from, and everything is organic.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499514
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried Blue before it was recalled it was ok. I have given mine Timberwolf and they liked it and it's a very good food but if you read the label it's not organic. California Natural is a good food also.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My mother feeds her yorkie Blue dog food. She swears by it. I tried to get her to switch to Life's Abundance, but her dog loves Blue. I have heard mixed things about this food...some good/some bad. Her dog is a junk food junkie though lol. It is hard to get Rex to eat healthy....he snubs anything healthy. At this point....my mother just tries to keep him happy lol.


----------

